# Need for Speed Payback - Was nervt euch in dem Spiel?



## BloodSteam (18. November 2017)

Hallo,
mich interessiert es ein bisschen was euch in dem Spiel nervt?
Will auch wissen ob ich der einzige bin den bestimmte Sachen im Spiel nerven.

Was mich nervt, ist die Physik in dem Spiel. Viel besser als in den meisten NFS Spielen jedoch immer noch nicht gut. Man wird auf krampf gezwungen in fast allen Kurven mit der Handbremse zu driften, sowas wie Präzision bzw abbremsen, den Apex zu treffen ist total egal. Bzw man kann sein "Fahrstil" nicht in NFS Payback vertreten. Das Driften in dem Spiel ist wie Driften mit ABS und ESP, die Autos sind "so gut" zum Driften dass ich in 70% der Kurven nicht mal driften muss bzw die gar keine Leistung haben zum driften. Wenn man enge Kurven hat, ja, kein Problem. Dass Zick-Zack driften ist auch sehr "Steif" man merkt wie das Spiel euch sofort stabilisiert und ihr könnt nicht schön driften.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2017)

Es nervt mich jetzt nicht so sehr, aber ich finde die Story sehr kurz. Ich hätte da schon mehr erwartet, aber sonst bockt das Spiel.


----------



## Ion (18. November 2017)

Ich habe das hier ganz gut zusammengefasst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stvideo-zum-open-world-racer.html#post9119940


----------



## addicTix (18. November 2017)

Wie die letzten NFS Teile bereits auch... schwach.
Die Marke ist einfach tot.


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2017)

Großartiges Game bis auf die Performance Probleme und das noch Wagen fehlen.


----------



## DomeBMX90 (23. November 2017)

Nutze das Live Tuning und stelle den Grip der hinteren Räder tiefer, dann gehts evtl besser. Sonst halt noch mehr Nitro in den Kurven geben oder evtl. immer wieder ein bisschen abbremsen. Nie mit Handbremse driften.
Es gibt einiges was mich an dem Spiel nervt:
 - Fahrphysik gewöhnungsbedürftig
 - man bekommt später im Spiel Lvl. 12 Tuning Teile, obwohl man schon alles auf 15 oder so hat und immer noch unter der Lvl-Empfehlung ist
 - Streckendesign teilweise zweifelhaft (zBsp. Felsen in der Landezone, so dass man das Rennen verliert, sollte man da reinkrachen
 - ich hatte 2 freezes bis jetzt, kann die aber nicht eindeutig dem Spiel zu ordnen. War da immer bereits 3-4 Stunden am zocken
 - Story ist langweilig
- andere Verkehrsteilnehmer 

*****************
Pros:
 - grosses Tuning
 - Belohnungen
 - Geschwindigkeitsgefühl (Auf der Xbox One war das mit 30 FPS echt übel)
 - schöne offene Welt


----------



## SchwerinOrdnung (12. Dezember 2017)

Need for Speed Payback Lenkradunterstützung 

Leider bietet das Spiel nur Gamepad und Tastatur an, mit Lenkrad hätte man den vollen Fahrspaß, mit einem Fanatec hat man tolle Möglichkeiten und es fühlt sich realistischer an.

Bis zum heutigen Tag werden in Fahrzeugen Lenkräder ein gebaut und werden nicht mit Tastatur oder Gamepad gefahren. Wenn es Need for Speed Payback mit selbst fahrenden Autos geben würde, wollte ich es nicht haben.

Man bekommt von EA, Ghost, Origin zwar die Möglichkeit angeboten, in ihrem Forum zu schreiben. Aber man wird nicht ernst genommen und bekommt dort auch keine Information dazu, wann und wie es weiter geht.

Das ist das einzige was EA Ghost finde konnte.

„Das gesamte Team von Ghost und alle, die an Need for Speed Payback beteiligt sind, danken euch für euer Feedback (lasst uns weiterhin wissen, was ihr denkt) und eure unerschütterliche Leidenschaft für Need for Speed. Ihr werdet schon bald mehr von uns hören – wir haben noch viel vor.
Bleibt dran.“

Lenkradunterstuzung NFS Payback - Answer HQ

Daher dachte ich mir, wenn ich mich an euch wende und ihr von PC Games Hardware. Das vielleicht mal bei euch aufnehmt und darüber mal ein Artikel bringt, im Idealfall reagieren sie dann drauf.

MFG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Dezember 2017)

Warum sollte man so ein Arcade Spiel mit Lenkrad spielen wollen?


----------



## addicTix (13. Dezember 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Warum sollte man so ein Arcade Spiel mit Lenkrad spielen wollen?



Schon mal was von Präferenzen gehört?


----------

